# Neuer Lack by Rocky



## iNSANE! (10. September 2005)

Ich habe mal gehört dass man seinen Rahmen bei Rocky selber den Lack neu machen lassen kann. Stimmt das? Weiß jemand mehr darüber?
Denn grundsätzlich wäre das ne feine Sache für die Wintermonate.

Gruß, Felix


----------



## Bonzai1982 (10. September 2005)

Hi

hab gerade mal auf der Rocky-Page geschaut, da steht jetzt nix. Aber wäre das nicht ein ordentlicher Kostenaufwand für RM wenn jeder sein Bike hinschickt um den Lack erneuert zu kriegen? Oder verstehe ich da was falsch?

Greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soederbohm (11. September 2005)

Bei Bergwerk gab es das auch mal. Man konnte seinen Rahmen neu pulvern lassen, hat glaub ich 100,- gekostet.

Wäre ja bei Rocky auch möglich, alles eine Preisfrage.

Gruß
Soederbohm


----------



## iNSANE! (11. September 2005)

Cannondale machts auch - ohne dass es auf der WebSite steht, deswegen glaube ich nicht dass es Rocky auf die Site schreibt - müsste man mal Bike Action anrufen.


----------



## TimTailor (12. September 2005)

iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> Cannondale machts auch - ohne dass es auf der WebSite steht



Hat du da nähere Infos, Preise?

Viele Grüße Tim


----------



## iNSANE! (12. September 2005)

Nee, da weiss ich gar nix mehr drüber - war aber Preislich gar nicht mal so uninteressant. Kontaktiere mal deinen CD Händler und wenn der nix davon weiss (davon geh ich aus) dann soll der Dir nen Kontakt mit CD in Oldenzaal geben oder seinen Aussendienstler drauf ansprechen - sie machens jedenfalls.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (12. September 2005)

Ne tolle Sache wäre das auf alle Fälle, wenn man überlegt was der Lack so die Saison über mitmachen muss...
Aber sicherlich wird das nicht billig werden. Wenn man mal die Detailarbeiten, z.B. bei ner Special-Edition, betrachtet.

Greetz


----------



## iNSANE! (13. September 2005)

Eine Sonderedition kann man sich ja auch selber machen, wie ein User hier im Forum bewießen hat. Der hat sein BLizzard neu aufgelegt - mit Ahorns - sehr schön.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=135942&highlight=Maskierfolie

Gruß, Felix


----------



## TimTailor (13. September 2005)

iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> Nee, da weiss ich gar nix mehr drüber - war aber Preislich gar nicht mal so uninteressant. Kontaktiere mal deinen CD Händler und wenn der nix davon weiss (davon geh ich aus) dann soll der Dir nen Kontakt mit CD in Oldenzaal geben oder seinen Aussendienstler drauf ansprechen - sie machens jedenfalls.



Super, bin morgen eh beim CD Händler. Wenn er nichts weiss, spreche ich dich noch mal an!

Grüße TIm


----------



## Bonzai1982 (13. September 2005)

Hi iNSANE

Alter Schwede, das nen ich mal Fingerfertigkeit. Ic hbin für sowas nur absolut nicht gemacht. Meine künstlerischen kreativen Fähigkeiten beschränken sich auf Strichmännchen...
Aber Top, wenn RM das macht...

Greetz


----------



## iNSANE! (13. September 2005)

Ja, das ist echt fein geworden. Wäre cool wenn der User die "Canuck" Files uns zur Verfügung stellen würde.
Ansonsten mach ich mir nen Sondermodell: "Strichmännchen" - Rot auf Weiß *g*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (14. September 2005)

yeah, das will ich sehen, mach mal ne Strichmännchen Special Edition!

Numinisflo


----------



## Bonzai1982 (14. September 2005)

Und dann verticken. Picasso würde erblassen vor Neid...

Greetz


----------



## s.d (14. September 2005)

Das wär echt super wenn RM das machen würde aber wie stehts dann mit den Aufklebern mal abgesehen von den Kosten


----------



## Catsoft (14. September 2005)

Die Aufkleber für die Jahrgänge ab 2000 bekommst du bei BA, einige ältere hier im Classic-Forum. Ansonsten gibts noch schlechte nachgemachte bei eBucht für 7 Tacken


----------



## s.d (15. September 2005)

Muss ich mich da also direkt an BikeAction wenden und was kostet das?


----------



## Nihil Baxter (15. September 2005)

BA selbst verkauft die Decals nicht an Konsumenten. Man muß sich an einen RM Händler wenden, der einem die Decalsätze dann bei BA bestellt. Ein Satz komplett kostet 40-45 .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (19. September 2005)

iNSANE!
Gast





Neuer Lack 	 Antworten mit Zitat  

Hallo,

ich würde gerne Wissen ob man direkt bei Rocky Mountain sein Bike neu lackieren lassen kann - ich weiß von Einigen Herstellern dass sie so einen Service anbieten.

Rocky auch?

Danke!
Beitrag So Sep 11, 2005 3:49 pm  	 
Gast






	 Antworten mit Zitat  

schade dass man mir nicht mal im bike action forum antwortet - klar...ist das bike erstmal weiter... icon_rolleyes.gif
Beitrag Fr Sep 16, 2005 3:58 pm  	 
bike action TECH-Support



Anmeldungsdatum: 08.03.2002
Beiträge: 404

	 Antworten mit Zitat  

*Rocky Mountain bietet diesen Service nicht an.*


----------



## schlappmacher (19. September 2005)

Hm, wär ja auch zu schön gewesen....

Ich möcht' nicht stänkern,  aber das bikeaction forum zeichnet sich aus durch, nun, sagen wir etwas langsame  Antwortzeiten und eine, hm, sehr direkte, schroffe Art... Vielleicht sind die Jungs auch einfach ein wenig viel unterwegs gewesen in letzter Zeit.

Sagt mal, bikeaction-team, ein Vorschlag zur Güte: Könnt Ihr nicht einen Mitarbeiter für 2 Stunden in der Woche für Euer Forum abstellen; mit querverweis hier im Forum, wie wär's? Die loyalen Rocky Mountain Fans würden es sehr begrüßen.... Hab das mal im forum.bikeaction.de gestellt...

Ciao,

Der Schlappmacher


----------

